# Close Call Deer Hunting?



## Ambidextrous (May 31, 2014)

19 months ago I was shot by another hunter. Prior to the hunt I would consider myself a fanatic. All I thought about was hunting. Since, I have a bit of anxiety getting out on the mountain with rifles. I am bow hunting this year. Have any of you had a similar experience. Did the anxiety go away after time? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated?

If you are interested in hearing my story you can read about it on my blog:

http://huntingmusthaves.com/2014/05/24/ive-been-shot-part-1-of-3/


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! The closest call i've ever had was on a spike only hunt up in fish lake a few years ago, my uncle and I were sitting watching some big bulls walking within 50 yards, when some idiot shot at one of the bulls from the road, it had to have been well over 1000 yards. Scared the hell out of us, we jumped up and the person that shot saw us and drove off with their headlights off.


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

Where is part three? I couldn't find it on your blog.


----------



## Ambidextrous (May 31, 2014)

Fly22 said:


> Where is part three? I couldn't find it on your blog.


3 hasn't been written yet


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

[Calling you out] Yes, I said it... are you even real, or is this all to get hits on your blog? Look, I've been in the online marketing world for seven years, and your duplicate post here (well, maybe not exactly duplicate, but close enough) is pretty Phishy... especially when you didn't even answer my question on the last post.

I get it, you want back links, and visitors, but if you're REAL, you'll at least stymy this call out... (if you are real, I'm still with you, but if you're a spammer A$$hat, well, let the admins do what they will with you)

- skeptical -


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm pretty sure he's legit. This story has made the rounds on MM the last year or so. No first hand knowledge but I've read the story over there.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.cohunter.com/news/2012/nov/05/know-your-target/


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Ambidextrous, 
Hard to answer your question. All people deal with adversity differently. 
If your having nightmares over the event or letting it consume your life, then I would say that you need help and should see a doctor.
Otherwise, try to convince yourself that it was a one in several million chance of you being shot like that and it will never happen again.

As for you trying to make some money off your blog, I have no problem with that. Good luck in your future.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Stopped rifle hunting in 1970.. Ran into 2 guys smoking weed down in a canyon west of Richfield 5:30 in the morning,Hey man you seen anything? WHAT! It's pitch black.. We went and set up for day break. Then a hell broke loose. We had shots flyin all around.. That cooked it for me...But hey I had a guy draw down on me with a bow. Last time I wore Brown Camo..Being Wasted or being Drunk out on the mountain while hunting is NUTS< no matter what Weapon...


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> Ambidextrous,
> Hard to answer your question. All people deal with adversity differently.
> If your having nightmares over the event or letting it consume your life, then I would say that you need help and should see a doctor.
> Otherwise, try to convince yourself that it was a one in several million chance of you being shot like that and it will never happen again.
> ...


When you have been shot, or shot at, then you can offer advice on the subject. It does not work quite you think it does.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Lonetree said:


> When you have been shot, or shot at, then you can offer advice on the subject. It does not work quite you think it does.


 You have no idea what I've gone through.
Just because you can't cope in society.
Keep your stupid remarks to yourself. 
Keep it up, someone may need to take your lowlife, trolling, piece of crap butt out to the wood shed.-O,-


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

My closest call was on the opening day of the rifle deer hunt. My 2 kids and I were walking up to our sitting spot. It was just barely light enough to shoot and we hear 2 shots ring out from the other side of the ridge. Next thing we know we hear a ricocheted bullet coming our way. We could hear it getting closer and closer. The 3 of us just stood there huddled up waiting to see where it was going. We never did see the grass move from the landing, but it was close enough to us that we heard it land in the grass. I would guess it landed within 5-10 feet of us. Pretty spooky for sure!!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey LT, since you're a psychologist now, explain the difference between what happened to this guy and when I got hit at 50 mph in my door while sitting at a stoplight by a drunk driver in a F-150. Believe me....it hurt for a while. Yet I never experienced any fear and didn't want to change anything about my life as a result of the accident, in fact I couldn't wait to go back and do the same exact things I did before.

I guess we are all different, but in reality, a careless shot from a bow or rifle could be very deadly so switching doesn't really make you safer in itself. Some things are dangerous, some people get hurt and killed. Deal with it or lock yourself up at home. I've had four friends killed as a result of vehicle accidents while hunting; two in a truck, one on an ATV, and one on a duck boat. The two in the truck were going bow hunting, the one on the ATV was pig hunting with a rifle, and the one in the boat was duck hunting. Crap happens....get on with life. 

I bet we have all experienced different types of extreme trauma in life. For you to assume that someone "doesn't get it" is a shallow, egotistical position for you to be.....kind of like where you seem to be most of the time. 

My question is; if you indeed did get taken to the woodshed, would you ever be able to stand the sight of a woodshed from that time on? Or would you suffer PTWSE-Post Traumatic Woodshed Experience.---------SS


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Ambidextrous,
I remember reading about your story when it first happened, and I can relate in part to your experience. I was shot clean through my left thigh, scraping my right thigh (nearly castrating me, thank goodness I was 16 and it was december...) while deer/javelina hunting in Texas. Even though in my case I know who the shooter was, why the accident happened, and even admit my culpability in helping to cause the accident, I think I can relate to your anxiety. Has it gone away? Well, first and foremost, my anxiety from that incident is more about confirming your target, safe gun handling, and wearing proper clothing. I had a full out freak out 1 month after it happened when my younger brother (with the same gun that I was shot with) swung the barrel across me while out shooting. I might not end up screaming and yelling at somebody who did the same thing today (9 years after being shot), but I will still give them a strong piece of my mind. So in part, yes, the anxiety has been lightened but it is still there. All in all it has led me to be a safer hunter, and to help those who go with me respect safety more as well.

Good luck, and get back on that horse! (I was pretty lucky, as the bullet passed between the bone and the femoral artery and was able to get back hunting the next morning)


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry, this isn't while deer hunting but I have been shot at; Walking a creek while fishing, there were some people up stream and they were shooting rifles. The bullets were hitting right next to us. We yelled out and they ran. I think they had had one to many corona's, as we found a box next to where they were.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> You have no idea what I've gone through.
> Just because you can't cope in society.
> Keep your stupid remarks to yourself.
> Keep it up, someone may need to take your lowlife, trolling, piece of crap butt out to the wood shed.-O,-


I am affected, but cope just fine. I did not see you qualify your statement, you just came at me. Oh yes, because I can't cope. :crazy:

No I don't know what you have gone through. But I do know what I have gone through, and what a lot of other friends and family members have gone through. And I am sorry, your comments did not square with my experience, or others.

So, if you have been shot, or shot at, then I fully retract what I said, and offer my sincere apology.

And regardless of whether that is the case, I highly recommend you check your threats of violence.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

I mounted a small 4x4 cause of being shot at...made a good story lovely memories preserved in that shoulder mount!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Hey LT, since you're a psychologist now, explain the difference between what happened to this guy and when I got hit at 50 mph in my door while sitting at a stoplight by a drunk driver in a F-150. Believe me....it hurt for a while. Yet I never experienced any fear and didn't want to change anything about my life as a result of the accident, in fact I couldn't wait to go back and do the same exact things I did before.
> 
> I guess we are all different, but in reality, a careless shot from a bow or rifle could be very deadly so switching doesn't really make you safer in itself. Some things are dangerous, some people get hurt and killed. Deal with it or lock yourself up at home. I've had four friends killed as a result of vehicle accidents while hunting; two in a truck, one on an ATV, and one on a duck boat. The two in the truck were going bow hunting, the one on the ATV was pig hunting with a rifle, and the one in the boat was duck hunting. Crap happens....get on with life.
> 
> ...


I don't know the difference, I was nearly killed in a rollover, 5 flips at 75. The only thing that saved me was that I did NOT have my seat belt on that would have held me on the passenger side of the cab that was completely crushed. I don't have major adversity to cars.

Gunshots are different. I was shot in the foot accidentally by a friend while hunting, nothing like what some of these guys have experienced fortunately. I was beat into a comma a few years later, I still have some cognitive issues from that. I have had 4 bullets land within three feet of me, one within 4 inches, and caught shrapnel, this was on 3 separate occasions. And I have seen two other individuals get shot. The three instances when I was shot at, it was not accidental, they intended to kill me.

While people certainly suffer from PTS from automobile accidents. My experience is that the anxiety and stress experienced from firearms related incidents, leaves a "different" impression. Trauma can be one of the most profound teachers, like in the case of a hot stove. Yes we are all different, and trauma leaves varying degrees of "imprint" upon us.

Suggesting that Ambidextrous should seek help from a doctor, appeared to be arrogant and condescending to me. After reading his story, he seems to be very much in control of himself, and is working through what he has been through in a healthy matter. So excuse me.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Lonetree said:


> Suggesting that Ambidextrous should seek help from a doctor, appeared to be arrogant and condescending to me.


Heaven forbid somebody suggest that a person purposely seek out advice from somebody that has received a formal education in their chosen field. Everybody knows that a formal education proves nothing.

and since when have you been able to recognize arrogance and condescending behaviors? You may want to just stick to nutrition deficiencies.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Lonetree said:


> I don't know the difference, I was nearly killed in a rollover, 5 flips at 75. The only thing that saved me was that I did NOT have my seat belt on that would have held me on the passenger side of the cab that was completely crushed. I don't have major adversity to cars.
> 
> Gunshots are different. I was shot in the foot accidentally by a friend while hunting, nothing like what some of these guys have experienced fortunately. I was beat into a comma a few years later, I still have some cognitive issues from that. I have had 4 bullets land within three feet of me, one within 4 inches, and caught shrapnel, this was on 3 separate occasions. And I have seen two other individuals get shot. The three instances when I was shot at, it was not accidental, they intended to kill me.
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying. I didn't read the whole blog, only the first part, but it seemed like ambi's incident was purely accident. I completely agree that being shot at or hurt maliciously is much different. I wholeheartedly support those coming back from war with issues and wish them eventual recovery. I personally don't understand an incident like ambi's inspiring one to switch from rifle to now hunting, but hey, to each their own. I wouldn't blame him if he quit hunting altogether.

As far as the old woodshed. Most on here refer to the verbal woodshed and most of us have been taken there a time or two. Heck, 1-I lived there for a winter.------SS


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Lonetree said:


> Suggesting that Ambidextrous should seek help from a doctor, appeared to be arrogant and condescending to me. After reading his story, he seems to be very much in control of himself, and is working through what he has been through in a healthy matter. So excuse me.


Holy crap LT. 
Heaven forbid that I offer a guy who may be suffering from PTS some advice. I've seen friends and family loose their jobs, marriages destroyed and even suicide resulting from PTS. My advice was sincere, I hope Ambidextrous realizes that.
I really don't give a crap what you think. Apparently I've gotten under your skin well enough now that you can't help attacking everything I say anymore. So I'll avoid getting you too worked up in the future.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> Holy crap LT.
> Heaven forbid that I offer a guy who may be suffering from PTS some advice. I've seen friends and family loose their jobs, marriages destroyed and even suicide resulting from PTS. My advice was sincere, I hope Ambidextrous realizes that.
> I really don't give a crap what you think. Apparently I've gotten under your skin well enough now that you can't help attacking everything I say anymore. So I'll avoid getting you too worked up in the future.


It is not everything you say, I stick to the subjects I know, and that is where we cross paths. I don't stalk.

I appreciate your sincerity but it rubbed me the wrong way. The last two funerals I attended were veteran suicides, I don't want to see any more of that either.

But Mr. Dextrous, and sorry for talking about you in front of you, appears to be very well adjusted, and is talking about what happened to him, while trying to get out a PSA about these situations. That is normal healthy behavior. It is the people that do not talk about what is bothering them, that do not have a release, or a way to cope, that ultimately do need some additional help. Suggesting medical treatment, even when sincere and well intentioned, can have a negative connotation, and be counter productive. Not that he took it that way, I don't know, but I have seen it go that way, too many times.

At least I did not suggest that you were maybe not "real".


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> I get what you're saying. I didn't read the whole blog, only the first part, but it seemed like ambi's incident was purely accident. I completely agree that being shot at or hurt maliciously is much different. I wholeheartedly support those coming back from war with issues and wish them eventual recovery. I personally don't understand an incident like ambi's inspiring one to switch from rifle to now hunting, but hey, to each their own. I wouldn't blame him if he quit hunting altogether.
> 
> As far as the old woodshed. Most on here refer to the verbal woodshed and most of us have been taken there a time or two. Heck, 1-I lived there for a winter.------SS


I don't mind the wood shed, I think that is pretty obvious. :grin:

I still hunt with a rifle. But I picked a bow back up, after the last shooting. This was not consciously, but that is how it played out. My step father never picked a gun up again after Vietnam, while my Grandfather lived for the deer hunt after his stint in Korea. His brother took up the bow after WWII. All I am saying is there is an association, and it should not be judged.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Ambidextrous, nice name by the way, I was born that way.

It gets better, it is certainly something that time helps to mend. But the way you are engaging it, is probably even better. Head up, and face into it, is the way to go. And that looks to be the way you are taking this on. 

Keep us informed.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Lonetree coming at someone for being "arrogant and condescending?" Now that there is something... 

Really something.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I am a self acknowledged hypocrite, as well as being arrogant, and condescending. Elitist may sum it up better, though not completely accurate either. I don't mind, sometimes it is warranted. I did not think it was in this case.


----------



## glock31 (Dec 28, 2007)

come on don't let it end there.:boxing:


----------



## glock31 (Dec 28, 2007)

In a attempt to avoid sounding like I am throwing out the old get back on the old horse and try again adage, I would suggest that if the rifle hunt was something that you really enjoyed, then don't let this experience end it for you. I found myself in a similar circumstance involving gun play in my career and had to make the decision as to if this was still something that I wanted to do. I knew that there was risks going in and the same risks are still there today, but I am not willing to give up something I care about based on worry or concern for what may happen, yes there was apprehension getting back to work, but I found that going back was the best therapy money could buy.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Lonetree said:


> I am a self acknowledged hypocrite, as well as being arrogant, and condescending. Elitist may sum it up better, though not completely accurate either. I don't mind, sometimes it is warranted. I did not think it was in this case.


Sorry..........I haven't seen any time that being arrogant and condescending is warranted. Having an inflated sense of importance and patronizing authority are character flaws that are typically the result of an inferiority complex and low self esteem. There are better places to hang one's hat.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Sorry..........I haven't seen any time that being arrogant and condescending is warranted. Having an inflated sense of importance and patronizing authority are character flaws that are typically the result of an inferiority complex and low self esteem. There are better places to hang one's hat.


From the guy that said he feels like when I talk generally about ignorance and stupidity, I am referring to him.....OK

So me backing up my arrogance and condescension, as a counter point to what I perceived to be unfound, and unsupported arrogance and condescension, was not warranted? It is just like with the discussions of wildlife science, all I ask is that you back it up, and can support your claims about the subject at hand.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Nothing in life is so exhilarating as to be shot at without result


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is another famous shooting quote... 

"You miss 100% of the shots that you don' take"


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I still have no idea why my post was deleted. I'll all I did was complement the op and say I was going to read his post later.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Nambaster said:


> Nothing in life is so exhilarating as to be shot at without result


Exhilarating? one could put it that way. But I have never experienced being shot at, "without result". The results are many.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> I still have no idea why my post was deleted. I'll all I did was complement the op and say I was going to read his post later.


SW I saw that, I did not see any reason either?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> I still have no idea why my post was deleted. I'll all I did was complement the op and say I was going to read his post later.


Was your post in his other thread?

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/13-archery/82178-got-shot-rifle-hunting-back-archery.html


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Critter said:


> Was your post in his other thread?
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/13-archery/82178-got-shot-rifle-hunting-back-archery.html


That is probably the one I am thinking of.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like it was. Weird haven't had any up dates to my phone and figured my post had been deleted


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Lonetree said:


> From the guy that said he feels like when I talk generally about ignorance and stupidity, I am referring to him.....OK
> 
> So me backing up my arrogance and condescension, as a counter point to what I perceived to be unfound, and unsupported arrogance and condescension, was not warranted? It is just like with the discussions of wildlife science, all I ask is that you back it up, and can support your claims about the subject at hand.


I never said anything about when you talk generally about ignorance and stupidity. I was referring to that specific post when you were alluding to the fact that it is nutrition that grows more deer. I am ignorant on the subject of nutrition for deer. Which is why I have participated in the discussions and have been reading up on it. Capiche?

Being arrogant and condescending is just not necessary to get a valid point across. It just happens to be your preferred method and conditioned response. Having somebody fail to back things up often times may just be the fact that somebody has grown tired of your approach. Adults can get tired of quizzes and contest and comments like "I expected more from a group of hunters".

I found NOTHING arrogant and/or condescending about Ridgetop suggesting that Ambi consider professional help. It may help him out. It may not. He may need it. He may not. The choice, after all, does come down to the individual. I find nothing wrong whatsoever with person talking with a trained professional regardless of the subject matter. Help is Help.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

It is all about content, context, and corroboration. Something your posts seem to always lack. Post for post, you lack substance on the topic, but always have plenty to say about what an ******* I am. Who has the complex?

My comment about expectations of hunters, was in the context that I really did think that there would be more hunters that would nail that one. There was no condescension, except that which you perceive. 

I have never said that talking with a trained professional was wrong. I said that the way in which you approach that subject matters, because it does. 

Do you have anything to offer to this thread?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Top of the page with a smart azz post! And that folks, is all the excitement this old guy can handle for today.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Lonetree said:


> It is all about content, context, and corroboration. Something your posts seem to always lack. Post for post, you lack substance on the topic, but always have plenty to say about what an ******* I am. Who has the complex?
> 
> My comment about expectations of hunters, was in the context that I really did think that there would be more hunters that would nail that one. There was no condescension, except that which you perceive.
> 
> ...


Never called you any name. Never have. Never will. Find any post that I have made that proves otherwise. I think you refer to it as backup.

There was no condescension in Ridgetops post other than that which you perceived. I failed to see it in any way, shape or form.

With regards to Ambi...........if I were him I would keep hunting if I had the desire to do so whether it be rifle or archery. For that matter he may find just as much enjoyment just getting out and shooting wildlife with a camera outside of hunting season to start. It may scratch that itch enough and fulfill his desires to stay in touch with what got him out there in the first place. Overcoming anxiety can be a difficult thing. I personally would suggest to concentrate on something else such as the trees, looking for sign or the surroundings rather than the thought of being shot again. Something to keep his mind acutely occupied away from his anxiety. Sounds simple but I mean deep concentration not just "thinking" about something else.

I too have been shot at while hunting. It was not a tragic moment for me so I can not relate on same level as somebody that has been actually shot. Two different things. I have also been in a couple of horrific car accidents. One of which I was the driver and killed a young lady that was driving the other vehicle. I made a split second decision once she pulled out in front me and had the decision to either hit her and stand the chance of rolling, or hit a truck and a boat in the other lane practically head on. I turned towards her car and tried to hit her as square as possible to avoid rolling and putting my wife and 9 month daughter at more risk than they already were. I remember seeing her door handle and making it my target. To this day I think I saved more lives by making a decision that cost her her life. She was just 20 years old. It happened July 2nd 1993. I doubt I will ever completely get over. Fact is I probably don't want to.

Tragedy comes in many forms in life and a lot of it can not be avoided. That said we have but one life to live and we we have to weigh the pros and cons everyday of the choices that we make. It is called opportunity/cost. For every action in life there is a cost that is associated with it. Ambi seems to be coping with things quite well but he is really the only one that knows whether he is or not. The fact that he is telling his story and reaching out speaks volumes. His path to recovery in all likelihood will last the rest of his lifetime to one extent or another. Without question he will never forget it and will have scars inside and out that will remain.

Whatever purpose, meaning, or personal fulfillment we derive from our endeavors lie solely in our commitment to them. The choice we make to keep pushing the rock uphill is what overcomes the nothingness of existence.


----------



## Ambidextrous (May 31, 2014)

Manysteps, I am definitely for real. I have a scarred over bullet hole on the top side of my arm and a big skin graft on the other side where the 7mm bullet expanded, exited, and blew the smithereens out of my arm. If it weren't for the great docs up to the U that pioneered the surgery I received, there is a good chance I would be a one armed man. My apologies for not responding to your post. I am not ashamed to admit that I hope to make a little dough off of my blog. In doing so, at the very least, I hope to provide some good entertainment. At the most, I hope to help prevent other hunting accidents and to help others make it through tough times in their lives.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

There is no shame in wanting to make a buck on it. In fact I hope you do.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thats tough Skinner,MY wife had about the same thing happen to her(not her fault)but she has blocked it all out of memory.Even tried hipnosis to find out if she was driving,but nothing came back to her.(they were all thrown out of the car).Many years ago,but still thinks about all the time.Got her some help,and that was a good thing to do.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

we all have our own coping mechanisms. I remember every step I took. Seeing the car pull out, going on two wheels to avoid it, turning back into it to avoid a head on and looking into her eyes when we struck her door. Getting my daughter out of the car seat and handing her to the lady that was driving behind us, helping my wife out and lying her on a blanket in the road, running over to the girl in the other car and trying to stop her from bleeding out of every orifice and her chest cavity, watching her passenger run across a field in shock with a broken leg. Leaving the girl in the car because my wife was going into shock. Going back to the girl and telling her that I was sorry, her telling me that she didn't want to die, trying to assure that she would be better, knowing that she wouldn't. Flight for life, waiting for the only friends that we had to come pick us up since we had just moved here. The long ride back to SLC. The phone call from the girls parents that night telling me that I killed their daughter, missing 3 weeks of works while my wife and I struggled to get out of bed while taking care of our daughter, losing my job, blaming myself for putting our family in that situation, finding out from the girls insurance that she was driving with a .24 BAC. Being absolutely furious. I remember everything and everything in between.

Tragedy is tragedy. They all suck and shouldn't be judged against one another. Pain is pain. In any form at any level. But somehow or another a person just has to figure out how to keep pushing that rock up hill...........and smile.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Mr. Mule,
sorry to hear what you've had to go through.

Lonetree,
sorry for the rude things I said to you and sorry to hear that you got beat into a comma. That really doesn't surprise me that something like that happened but in no way does anyone deserve it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I disagree with Ridgetop.....there are many walking around that need a good beating.....Lonetree just doesn't seem like one of those guys. One good example; mess with or hurt a little one......beat down is in order. 

As far as the OP, I don't spite you for trying to make a buck, but I'm not interested enough to buy in. However, if you developed a presentation that was interesting and compelling enough, I would donate $ to have you present at hunter safety classes. That would make a real difference and would be worth paying for in my opinion.---SS


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> Mr. Mule,
> sorry to hear what you've had to go through.
> 
> Lonetree,
> sorry for the rude things I said to you and sorry to hear that you got beat into a comma. That really doesn't surprise me that something like that happened but in no way does anyone deserve it.


No problem I don't take very many things personal. Coma: I was going to someone's defense. Stepped into the crowd, and got put down a few times. And kicked a lot when I was down. I barely got up, and out of there. I made sure everyone with me got out. I don't remember but bits and pieces of it, just what they told me. There were something like 25 of them, and 3 of us. At the hospital I did not know my name, what day it was, what holiday was coming up, or much else. I guess I kept arguing with them that is was not winter yet, it was Dec 18th. I slipped out of consciousness later that night, and came to a week later. I was still pissing blood from my internal injuries.

I have been beat down several times over my life for running my mouth, that was not one of them. Just an ingrained response. I watched my 2 year old the other day, step to a 8 year old because he thought his big sister(5) was being mistreated. Had to laugh a little, he will probably put grey hairs on my head.


----------



## Ambidextrous (May 31, 2014)

*Part 3 of my story is up www.huntingmusthaves.com*

At some point I hope to visit with the man/woman that shot me. I would like to hear their side of the story. I plan on writing the shooter a message in one of my blogs in hopes they will come forward.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Ambidextrous said:


> Manysteps, I am definitely for real. I have a scarred over bullet hole on the top side of my arm and a big skin graft on the other side where the 7mm bullet expanded, exited, and blew the smithereens out of my arm. If it weren't for the great docs up to the U that pioneered the surgery I received, there is a good chance I would be a one armed man. My apologies for not responding to your post. I am not ashamed to admit that I hope to make a little dough off of my blog. In doing so, at the very least, I hope to provide some good entertainment. At the most, I hope to help prevent other hunting accidents and to help others make it through tough times in their lives.


Thanks for the acknowledgement, I really didn't mean to come across as harsh as I did, but "spammy" stuff happens enough online that I'm a bit jaded.

All that said, I'm glad you're on the mends, and I can't wait until you post the next installment on your blog. I'm sure glad I've never had to deal with an injury as life changing as that one must have been.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

You can get past it. . . ..but it will take time. I was shot at last year with a shotgun during the pheasant hunt. Anyone that experienced opening day in Tooele this last year knows what I am talking about. It was mayhem. The shot landed 5 feet away from us. I am still amazed that the fool who shot at the pheasant did so. WE WERE ONLY 70 FEET AWAY -Directly in line with the pheasant!!! I was EXTREMELY angry. My hunting partner and I left because of it. It was absolutely absurd.


----------

